# Useles Billy Couldn’t Post In #1148 Words Or Less



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Was shown the door for it


----------



## redd66 (May 28, 2022)

Poor feller


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 28, 2022)

Werd


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2022)

a


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2022)

e


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2022)

i


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2022)

o


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2022)

u


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2022)

And sometimes why


----------



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2022)

Mornin buds


----------



## Cwb19 (May 28, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Cwb19 (May 28, 2022)

Nobody likes long winded posts


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

No


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

This


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Sucks


----------



## Railroader (May 28, 2022)

Boy howdy....

I bet thissun' GON take a while...


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 28, 2022)

Epic


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 28, 2022)

Flop


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2022)

Afternune


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Gtmo probably wished he’d behave so he could post in here


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Good


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

Jest seent a momma turkey wit sum littlins


----------



## dang (May 28, 2022)

LOL


----------



## dang (May 28, 2022)

Me likey


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

No pigs harmed this morning


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2022)

Probably hammers down on a duck or goose call jest to here himself call


----------



## redeli (May 28, 2022)

Morning useles bums


----------



## redeli (May 28, 2022)

Got the grass cut


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Yes


----------



## redd66 (May 28, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Great


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Thread


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

@Whitefeather


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

Bush hogged my little field, no deers were harmed


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

It weren’t but yay high


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

Tall nuff to hide a sneaky snek


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

Think I’ll plant some millets


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

Flop a dub bird


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2022)

Y'all better get busy ! It is Saturday afternoon !

3:26


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Y'all better get busy ! It is Saturday afternoon !
> 
> 3:26


Busy enough?


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Rough day there


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

I made no fawn hamburger


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Did see several spots where they'd dun camped overnight though


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Dun now


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

With that'un


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Nappy time now


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Big job tommarra


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Good


----------



## redd66 (May 28, 2022)

Evening


----------



## redd66 (May 28, 2022)

Billy


----------



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> No pigs harmed this morning


Nothing here either


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

Do what ?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

I don't get the title


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I don't get the title


Exactly


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Busy enough?


Yeah boy !!

5:20


----------



## redd66 (May 28, 2022)

Bout to get in em


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I don't get the title


I think it's a eulogy for GTMOdawg.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Got flopped off the forum.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think it's a eulogy for GTMOdawg.


Did he get flopping banned?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Liked to make fun of Confederate war heroes and such.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

@dang  it !


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Used a half a page to make every post.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Didn't listen too good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Couldn't take a hint.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Used a half a page to make every post.


I woulda banded him for that too. No juan comes in here to read a novel. Im 2 ADD for that


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Said he was a dawg, but he was a yankee.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Said he was a dawg, but he was a yankee.


Blasphemy!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Thought Randy Weaver deserved it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

He was also an expert on carps and many other things.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

I just read the Randy Weaver thread for the 1st time. lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I just read the Randy Weaver thread for the 1st time. lol


Lots of good info in there.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

I love a good troll


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

especially in the PF


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2022)

they some sensitive fellers in there


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I woulda banded him for that too. No juan comes in here to read a novel. Im 2 ADD for that


If you’d come around more often then you would’ve known right off the bat who the intended target was. I mean this guy would write posts that contained way too many words and always would drop some useles knowledge and statistics. Then he’d just ignore all the others comments and keep going with his own opinions. I personally think he was a world class troll from Augusta but I never met him in person. He also was proud that he made good money and was going to retire but he said he was born in 1965 in I think. He also claimed he wasn’t a lawyer but he sure loved to use the police and military as whipping boys in some of his posts. He said his screen name was short for Guantanamo Dawg but admits he was never in the military are worked for the military but bashed it all the time. Things like he didn’t have to enlist in the Marines or be a plumber because his parents were married when he was conceived, most of the  Confederate soldiers were deserters, and that being a cop wasn’t a dangerous  occupation because statistics said it wasn’t 

You know….one of those guys.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Hope that helps you @mark-7mag and anyone else


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Enough foolishness for awhile


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Time to flop some beers and Pina colada’s


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Which is funny because I didn’t know she liked pina coladas or getting caught in the rain


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Don’t really know about the dunes on the cape. I’ll have to ask


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Don’t really know about the dunes on the cape. I’ll have to ask


I hear that midnight is a good time to take her out there.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

I’ll ask her and report back


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> If you’d come around more often then you would’ve known right off the bat who the intended target was. I mean this guy would write posts that contained way too many words and always would drop some useles knowledge and statistics. Then he’d just ignore all the others comments and keep going with his own opinions. I personally think he was a world class troll from Augusta but I never met him in person. He also was proud that he made good money and was going to retire but he said he was born in 1965 in I think. He also claimed he wasn’t a lawyer but he sure loved to use the police and military as whipping boys in some of his posts. He said his screen name was short for Guantanamo Dawg but admits he was never in the military are worked for the military but bashed it all the time. Things like he didn’t have to enlist in the Marines or be a plumber because his parents were married when he was conceived, most of the  Confederate soldiers were deserters, and that being a cop wasn’t a dangerous  occupation because statistics said it wasn’t
> 
> You know….one of those guys.


So.. this crappy thread was dedicated two Gitmo the clown? @dang I can see why it so bad, maybe I can help make it worse?


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

can’t be hard to make it suck more?


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

drinkin a pina colodo. Is high end for a girl.     I kinda like em two. Lady drinks em sometimes and she laughs and laughs


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> can’t be hard to make it suck more?


Wait till Tuesday when everyone comes back from 3 day beers drinking event and graduation season is over. It’s GON be epic


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Watching the history channel… talking about Tiger Tanks.  Reminds me of the time that joesy robbed all that nazi gold with his frien oddball driving a a tiger


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Wait till Tuesday when everyone comes back from 3 day beers drinking event and graduation season is over. It’s GON be epic


I doubt that… this won is always gonna suck


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> I doubt that… this won is always gonna suck


Says you


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Gitmo wood say so two!


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Somebody GON have an epic adventure this weekend and it’ll be point of interest for days.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

He probably watching from the outside these interwebs on the bench with BYA, trying two figuare out to make a new handle two come back in


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Gitmo wood say so two!


Well he can’t so there’s that. Only one he can tell is his mom


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

After she brings the meatloaf


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2022)

100 beer weekend...


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> So.. this crappy thread was dedicated two Gitmo the clown? @dang I can see why it so bad, maybe I can help make it worse?


Says someone that can’t hold on to his title….


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Senior Member


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Flopped it down


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

I wonder what handle that BYA and Gitmo wood have if they made a baby name together?


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

What wood it look like?


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Or Fletch with his Phoenix City jailhouse story


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

This thread is getting oft two a bad start?


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

I suspect ole Fletch may have been Zebco


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Or Fletch with his Phoenix City jailhouse story


Wish I had hear the rest of the story


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

I miss fletch.  A good storyteller, made the dramatic pause an art form


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Paused then got BaNNDed about as dramatic as can be four a pause


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

He keeps his audience riveted for sure


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Ain’t got know ammo, so gotta clean guns today.


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

Good’n WF


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

First post in this’n


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Usually my clean rod is either 150 grain FMJ or a silver tip 230


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

Way too useful today


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> First post in this’n


And it sucked


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

Cut alL my grass


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> And it sucked



Flag on the billy!  Hate crime, 10 post penalty.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

We glad two have you hear JB, this is a horrible way two start


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

Billy hatin billy is serious bidness


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2022)

The high billy council will be nun too pleased


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

People all drunk at kindergarten graduations I suspect


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Nobodies is hear


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

I really miss a good old fashioned Gut Shot


----------



## HarryO45 (May 28, 2022)

Billy gets a DUI in walmarks


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Now we got to worry about snails


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2022)

8:19


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

The invasive ones only


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Now we got to worry about snails


Exscargo


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 28, 2022)

So this is the new won.

Poor gtmodawg won't get to comment on his 15 minutes. 


Smh.


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Yeah, but lucky us


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

They'd have to close the tread down when he finished his post


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> They'd have to close the tread down when he finished his post


Burned up two many electrons


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 28, 2022)

I was not useles today.

Hate to admit it.

Put out a hot mix of roundup and 24D on the fence line and around the cabin.  

Got the Sawzall after some trees at camp.

Pretty good morning.

Got to shoot s couple handguns and relax in the shade with a couple of reebs. 

Momma said I could get a real bed for the cabin vs my army cot.

Woo-hoo.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 28, 2022)

junk store, bought a $5 bicycle, needs air in tars and brakes, got a Forestry Handbook and King James Bible for a quarter
went to see muh sister and her first husband
laura lynn made me some chicken
junk store, found some weathertech floor mats, some short shorts for the wife
spartanburg mall
wife got lost trying on clothes so i had a truck nap


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Been craving some peach cobblers for 2 weeks and drove to Lane Peaches, went to Bucky’s and wound up in Andersonville National Cemetery. 

Good day to be useles


----------



## Roebuck (May 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Couldn't take a hint.



Yep when I was reading his posts, I thought, son when you are in a hole stop diggin, but he just went and got himself a bigger shovel.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)

#138


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)

*do I need to read back. *


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)

What’s this thread about.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)

Hope it’s not a flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

Couple before dark


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

May drive home tomorrow


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

Cut some down trees off the road, last night, shot a pig, Hunted this morning, Moved hang on stand, cut some limbs, watched a small buck deers, shot a couple moor pigs, I am tired


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

I did use three different rifles this weekend, that was fun


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

First pig 30.06


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

Second pig .243


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

Thirds pig .300 win mag


----------



## Pig Predator (May 28, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> I did use three different rifles this weekend, that was fun





Johnny 71 said:


> First pig 30.06





Johnny 71 said:


> Second pig .243





Johnny 71 said:


> Thirds pig .300 win mag


Awesome dude!?


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

I was just checking the rifles, making sure the ammo wasn’t spoiled


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 28, 2022)

Did you get ur thermal working


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2022)

10:42


----------



## mguthrie (May 28, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Jest seent a momma turkey wit sum littlins


I’ve been getting momma turkey on camera with NO little ones. There coming to my hog/deer/turkey/coon feeder. There’s been 4 coins there. Sometimes during the day. I think I’m going to trap them come December 1st


----------



## mguthrie (May 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What’s this thread about.


Long winded post’s


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’ve been getting momma turkey on camera with NO little ones. There coming to my hog/deer/turkey/coon feeder. There’s been 4 coins there. Sometimes during the day. I think I’m going to trap them come December 1st


My place is small but I may try to trap some myself. These are the first poults ive ever seen at my house, I’d really like for them to continue populating.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 28, 2022)

whut did eye mist?


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 28, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> My place is small but I may try to trap some myself. These are the first poults ive ever seen at my house, I’d really like for them to continue populating.


Get you some dog proofs


----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Couple before dark
> View attachment 1154288View attachment 1154289


Chootem Johnny


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> whut did eye mist?


It's prolly better you din't no


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

Well heck


----------



## ddgarcia (May 28, 2022)

I'll Flop it


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2022)

11:55


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Did you get ur thermal working


No. It's dead.


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

Morning


----------



## redeli (May 29, 2022)

Morning useles bums


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Just woke up


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

So now I am woke


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

Mercy


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 29, 2022)

mornin


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Feel much better today…


----------



## JB0704 (May 29, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’ve been getting momma turkey on camera with NO little ones. There coming to my hog/deer/turkey/coon feeder. There’s been 4 coins there. Sometimes during the day. I think I’m going to trap them come December 1st



Think they just opened year round trapping on coons?  Think there’s a thread in varmit section on it


----------



## JB0704 (May 29, 2022)

Morning billy


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> No. It's dead.


I just got a ATN handheld monocular thermal won.  I bought it cause @GeorgiaGlockMan talked about his n.  And partially cause of your night vision…PP and 71.   opens d box ant charged it up… it did not work?  Battery did not hold charge.  While plugged into wall it worked?  Sent it back five days later I got it returned it works.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

I was pretty impressed with the people at ATN service… they made me show a receipt that I had to call midway to get, but other than that fast.  Midway also very nice people but already knew that


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

I will send picture of mines…brb


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Featured with my rusty .410 shotgun with a hair trigger.  Aka Home Guard.  Mostly kills dillers.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

And reeb cans when emwe get children visit?  They always want two shoot the “rusty 410 wit hair trigger”


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

410 ammo not easy two find and expensive but always worth the cost of admission


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> 410 ammo not easy two find and expensive but always worth the cost of admission


Yeah, it used to be cheap back when I was a .410-totin youngun, but it's about twice as high as other shogun boolits now for some reason.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Tourist’s our on the Hootch today… boats all over yesterday and jets ski doing crazy stuff.  Not my favorite time to be on water.  Drunkenness and loud stereo boats up loud.


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

Hanging flop


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Nobodies gots gas money$$$


----------



## Whitefeather (May 29, 2022)

Morning fellas


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> I was pretty impressed with the people at ATN service…


You would be the odd man out then. Most fellers I've heard tell think that ATN CS is crap to put it mildly


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 29, 2022)

Wow, I hadn’t seen the “make a kids day “ thread, heart breaking


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 29, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> You would be the odd man out then. Most fellers I've heard tell think that ATN CS is crap to put it mildly


@dang David , you should tell @HarryO45 how you really feel


----------



## kmckinnie (May 29, 2022)

I’m going to go make a new food plot or 3 today. Got the red tractor ready. Put up a feeder too. Going to put corn in it. Maybe roasted feed also. 
What y’all think of that?
Got a new stand there also. This spot is going to be a meat ? stand. Brown it’s down. White belly up. Dirt nap. Spike bucks. Spotted fawn(head shot) tender meat. Best in the woods. Take pics. Brag a little. They must be hard to kill. Don’t see many harvest pics of them. We going to show out. Place rifle across it. Turn to see spots and hold up the shot head. Try not to smile. Then show it getting skint. May cure the hide. Cut it into steaks and grill it. Nan that’s what I’m talking. Best eats in the woods. 
Thanks k
P. S. 
What’s this thread about ?


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> @dang David , you should tell @HarryO45 how you really feel


That's not my opinion, I've never had dealings with them. Just reporting what most, frankly all other ATN owners I know have said about it. Heck I'm happy as can be he got good service outta them. Maybe they're making an active effort to up their CS game due to so many complaints. Mighta noticed it affecting sales IDK


----------



## kmckinnie (May 29, 2022)

I didn’t save my Receipt


----------



## Whitefeather (May 29, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Wow, I hadn’t seen the “make a kids day “ thread, heart breaking


Yes it is. Everyone needs to look at it and send that boy a card.


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Back when I started looking at thermal/NV, I specifically avoided ATN because there were as many "1 star" reviews of their stuff as 5 and it was almost all because of poor CS when things went wrong.


----------



## Cwb19 (May 29, 2022)

Morning


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

I was saving for a nicer model, but I had some huge unexpected $$$ thing lady made me due.    GON be a litter longer, but this little model has been great finding em critters… I still gotta shoot in dark.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Think about goggles and laser combo… instead of thermal scope.  Not sure yet but leaning that way


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Back when I started looking at thermal/NV, I specifically avoided ATN because there were as many "1 star" reviews of their stuff as 5 and it was almost all because of poor CS when things went wrong.


I got them on the third ring…talked two an reel person speaking American.  He helped trouble shoot and tolt me what to due… try that and this? Charge again overnights- and then emailed me to tell me direct line and I did.  He sent me a form to fill out.  I sent a copy of the receipt that midway sent to me… they didn’t like that.. tolt me so almost immediately.  I call midway, they tolt me that happens sometimes with their suppliers Warrenty people so she she me a new and improved receipt… I sent that in and half hour later got my RMA and sent it hours later.  Got a email 30 minutes after I took two ups store.  Trackin both ways - got it back six days later.  It works so my experience was good minus midway doesn’t send a receipt whit date of purchase on the receipt.  It came back to me all wrapped up like a new unit, but was the same unit, just repackaged.


----------



## Railroader (May 29, 2022)

I thought my house just got buzzed by a fighter jet, but then I realized it was just the sound of this thread suckin'....

*With the exception of the send a card posts, and kmac's new deer stand...


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

I think they put a new battery or rebooked it up or something?


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

@Railroader is spot on… that is knot a squadrons of low flying fighter jets.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

But it is loud


----------



## Railroader (May 29, 2022)

Floppin' loud..


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 29, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

Mornin buds


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 29, 2022)

Mornings.


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I thought my house just got buzzed by a fighter jet, but then I realized it was just the sound of this thread suckin'....
> 
> *With the exception of the send a card posts, and kmac's new deer stand...


I hear it


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

Taking my busted ball and going back two the mountains.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Taking my busted ball and going back two the mountains. View attachment 1154405


Benning?


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 29, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m going to go make a new food plot or 3 today. Got the red tractor ready. Put up a feeder too. Going to put corn in it. Maybe roasted feed also.
> What y’all think of that?
> Got a new stand there also. This spot is going to be a meat ? stand. Brown it’s down. White belly up. Dirt nap. Spike bucks. Spotted fawn(head shot) tender meat. Best in the woods. Take pics. Brag a little. They must be hard to kill. Don’t see many harvest pics of them. We going to show out. Place rifle across it. Turn to see spots and hold up the shot head. Try not to smile. Then show it getting skint. May cure the hide. Cut it into steaks and grill it. Nan that’s what I’m talking. Best eats in the woods.
> Thanks k
> ...


I very seriously doubt that you will ever have a “ brown it’s down stand” your a big buck killer


----------



## kmckinnie (May 29, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> I very seriously doubt that you will ever have a “ brown it’s down stand” your a big buck killer


I’m joining the crowd.


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 29, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Taking my busted ball and going back two the mountains. View attachment 1154405


Yeah I just got home, can’t wait to go back


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 29, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Think about goggles and laser combo… instead of thermal scope.  Not sure yet but leaning that way


The Wraith NV hurts my eye ball after looking thru it, so I went with a predator light, can put it on any rifle, or use it by hand, killed that pig Friday at 133 yards using it, and my regular rifle scope, just another option , not the exact one I have but close


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 29, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> The Wraith NV hurts my eye ball after looking thru it, so I went with a predator light, can put it on any rifle, or use it by hand, killed that pig Friday at 133 yards using it, and my regular rifle scope, just another option , not the exact one I have but close
> View attachment 1154409


I have one of those 2.

They work pretty good.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Benning?


Yep


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> The Wraith NV hurts my eye ball after looking thru it, so I went with a predator light, can put it on any rifle, or use it by hand, killed that pig Friday at 133 yards using it, and my regular rifle scope, just another option , not the exact one I have but close
> View attachment 1154409


Next time we get together I'll let you try my 4K Wraith. Muy, muy, mucho much improvement on the eye strain with it than the HD


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Bush hog'n dun fer the weekend


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

No fawn backstraps wuz collected


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Straight up drank'n time now


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Not that there ain't a coue ded injuns in the back a da truck already


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

GONna


----------



## ddgarcia (May 29, 2022)

Flop in a shower now


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Benning?


Loud hear two





redd66 said:


> I hear it


most definitely


----------



## HarryO45 (May 29, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Yep


should have tolt me…


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> should have tolt me…


You live there?


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

That's about 45 minute from hog pewin place


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

Let's go Brandon again! woooooo......


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Condolences to pig predators bug keeper awayer


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

He’s got some ded batteries to give away, free of charge


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Git it?


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Field needs bottom plowing but it’s hot out thar


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Dub birds need something to eat


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Billy needs dubs to shoot at


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Lotta effort to just miss a dub bird


----------



## fireman32 (May 29, 2022)

Think I’ll plant sum skratch feed


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 29, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Lotta effort to just miss a dub bird


9 shots per dub national average


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 29, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Think I’ll plant sum skratch feed


Top sew wheat a week before


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 29, 2022)

Or bird seed, it grows dubs two


----------



## Pig Predator (May 29, 2022)

Home sweet home


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

@dang Brandon


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

Can you get a wic voucher for reebs? Axeing for Billy


----------



## redd66 (May 29, 2022)

Flop


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 29, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Can you get a wic voucher for reebs? Axeing for Billy


Make it yourself from harvested millet, feed used grain to dubs, get the dubs drunk, way better shot to dub ratio


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 29, 2022)

Even playing fileds, you drunk,  dey drunk


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 29, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Can you get a wic voucher for reebs? Axeing for Billy



you sell them for $0.20-$0.50/dollar, then buy what you want


----------



## Whitefeather (May 29, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Can you get a wic voucher for reebs? Axeing for Billy


Billy can’t but evidently Willy can


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 29, 2022)

preacher kicked the devil this morning

https://rockspringsbaptist.com/watch/


----------



## Batjack (May 30, 2022)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 30, 2022)

Love you brothers


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Headed a fishing


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 30, 2022)

Get tired of confusion of this meaning  of this weekend , but it is what it is


----------



## mguthrie (May 30, 2022)

Mornin ereebody


----------



## redeli (May 30, 2022)

Morning useles bums


----------



## ddgarcia (May 30, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## fireman32 (May 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 30, 2022)

mornin


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 30, 2022)

Happy Memorial Day Billy


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 30, 2022)

Special thanks to those who have served and given the ultimate sacrifice


----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2022)

Morning fellas and thanks to all those that served and those that didn’t come home


----------



## Pig Predator (May 30, 2022)

Mornin buds flop


----------



## Cwb19 (May 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## HarryO45 (May 30, 2022)

Billy all tore up, his evil landlord wants his money..


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

Mornings.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

Thankful for my college roommate captain cliff bland.  May you rest in peace.

Thank you brother.

https://www.hmdb.org/m.asp?m=141320


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 30, 2022)

Dont mess with Mr. Wilson:

As a 1st Sergeant, it wasn’t necessary for him to be the one leading the charge, but it almost seemed enjoyable to Wilson.  As I Company moved up the hill, they became subject to massive volumes of enemy fire.  With his unit pinned down, he charged a machine gun bunker and killed all four enemies in that position.
He then took his men on a bayonet charge through the entrenched Chinese soldiers killing over 25 of them.  When the Chinese led a counter-attack to retake the position, it became apparent that his men were at risk of being overrun.  He then led a one-man charge on the counter-attacking force killing 7, wounding 2, and sending the rest fleeing in disarray.
And while I Company came within 15 yards of their objective, the combined North Korean and Chinese forces proved too many and too heavily entrenched to take.  During the assault up the massive hill, *Wilson was wounded and carried down the hill on a stretcher.*

*When the medics put him down to rest, he got up in obvious pain and returned up the hill to provide cover for his men as they withdrew. The fighting had turned hand-to-hand at this point, and after killing three more of the enemy, his rifle was wrestled from him.*
*This is when he turned to his entrenching tool and killed four more Chinese soldiers. He was wounded yet again on the way down the hill but continued to provide covering fire for his men.*

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/instant-articles/entrenching-toolmoh-x.html


----------



## dang (May 30, 2022)

Hey, mornin


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

Heckle and Jeckle make a murder of crows.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

Hope that helps


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

I got a case of the caw caw blues this morning.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

Big weekend winding down.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

May go sit by the pig hole tonight, watch the sun go down.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

Kick some rocks and look for piggies.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2022)

My pig and arra head place is good but knot @Pig Predator good.


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 30, 2022)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 30, 2022)

Good day for shooting


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 30, 2022)

Pigs


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Caught a few basses


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Top water was fun


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Got home fore it got hot


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Flopped on the couch


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

First wife fixing some dinner


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 30, 2022)

Good afternoon fellers ! Today is the 3rd day in the long weekend for normal folks ! Hope everbody is having a good time !

1:04


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 30, 2022)

doctor asked jethro bodine if he had a brother

he said, no, but his sister has one


----------



## dang (May 30, 2022)

Hey


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 30, 2022)

4:58


----------



## ddgarcia (May 30, 2022)

Burgers n dogs GON on da grill


----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2022)

Corn on the cobb 
Fresh picked home grown squashs 
Hamburger steaks GON on the grill here


----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2022)

And beers GON in WF


----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2022)

Alvin York done cut dead center


----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2022)

All 5 times


----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2022)

That Mr Tompkins deserved a beat down


----------



## redd66 (May 30, 2022)

Bout out a reebs


----------



## Batjack (May 31, 2022)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

Mernins


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

4 am concretes pour dis mernin


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

Ain’t nobody got biscuits made at 4 am’s


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

Shirley somebody


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

Is up


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

Floppin biscuits in da oven


----------



## ddgarcia (May 31, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Cwb19 (May 31, 2022)

Morning


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy seen Bigfoot walking his pet mink.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

He was drunk on the golf course…


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy not the big feet


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Maybe both???


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Maybe all three?


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

Billy babysittin today


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Billy babysittin today


#Metew

Watching dogs whilst the mrs goes to dermatologist in lanter.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Oh yeah


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Mornings.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Just heard that the Second Amendment wasn’t absolute???


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy thinks it is?


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2022)

Mornin buds


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Says so write their


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy ain’t worried


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 31, 2022)

mornin


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 31, 2022)

Hope everyjuan had a great holiday weekend


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 31, 2022)

Flopping down reebs and such


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

Duff said:


> 4 am concretes pour dis mernin


Love the smell of concrete in the morning


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

As long as someone else is pouring it


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

billy looking to buy a couple bisickles

gon break a hip


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

write "Billy was hear" in that concrete


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

Good morning, fellers. Hope everyone had a great memorial day weekend. Saw lots of Billys myself.


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Morning


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Wooo Billy!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Had a great weekend.

Spent all day yesterday hanging with family.

Even got to watch a couple newer westerns cica 2010 and 1995.  Yup, that's new to me. 

First up was Blackthorne....sam Shepard as butch Cassidy on the run in souf merica.  Pert gud.

Next was Wild Bill with Jeff bridges.  Don't no how I missed these before now.  Really like Jeff bridges westerns.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

I had a busy weekend.  Lots of gardenin', grillin', shootin', bush hoggin', useful good times.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

We left our shirts on when we shot


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Goot times ended when Billy took a scope tween the eyes which was bleeding like crazy.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

It's been a while since I have had a good day of target shootin'.  It was fun.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Grilled some MAGA ribeyes.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Goot times ended when Billy took a scope tween the eyes which was bleeding like crazy.


I never had a circular cut on the eye from a scope but scene it plenty.  Looks painful tew.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I never had a circular cut on the eye from a scope but scene it plenty.  Looks painful tew.



Ive gotten thumped a time or two, but never had blood drawn.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Ive gotten thumped a time or two, but never had blood drawn.


Oh oh oh..
Make sure to get stiches..  gals love seeing the frankstaein quilt work on fellas....guaranteed.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Chiks dig scars


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

This one is moving like a block down a hill.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Push


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

And a flop


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Woo-hoo.

My first flop of the day.


----------



## redeli (May 31, 2022)

Morning useles bums


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Mornin Coach


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

TTT


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Goot times ended when Billy took a scope tween the eyes which was bleeding like crazy.


How does one take a scope tween the eyes?


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

My head hurt


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> How does one take a scope tween the eyes?



Not holding gun tight enough and putting eye too close.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

But it ain’t from a scope


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

slipped out an cut muh grass

dont tell the boss


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

last time i fared a 30.06 the scope took flight


----------



## ddgarcia (May 31, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> slipped out an cut muh grass
> 
> dont tell the boss


Parsley?


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

Had us a good Memorial Day fish fry. Threw in about half of what we caught with some we had thawed out. My brother's girlfriend sat back in the shade while we were fishing and did a watercolor painting for my dad.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

you can put the tip of your nose against the charging handle 

it wont hurt you


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

red touch yeller, juan dead feller

red touch black, okay jack


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> My head hurt



my daddy wood say, "head like that outta hurt"


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

would say other things

"dont slam the door"

"hush, the news is on"


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

that is about it


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> last time i fared a 30.06 the scope took flight


Yup, same thing happened to me.

Leopold rings broke right off.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Whats this?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Hanging flop


I am on a roll.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> my daddy wood say, "head like that outta hurt"


You've never seen me in a bathing suit


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

If any Billys in the Dahlonega area can check the square, look for these flowers there.

Last time I checked last summer they were still there.  

Courtesy of my daughter's midnight guerrilla gardening 5 or 6 years ago when going to school there.

One of my favorite flowers cause it reminds me what she did.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Had us a good Memorial Day fish fry. Threw in about half of what we caught with some we had thawed out. My brother's girlfriend sat back in the shade while we were fishing and did a watercolor painting for my dad.


Wow that is a great water color


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

My personality makes up for my hurt head


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Wow that is a great water color


Agree  That girl's talented


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> you can put the tip of your nose against the charging handle
> 
> it wont hurt you


That’s the only thing I like about it… an index, shore ain’t good for clearing a malfunction in the prone… or really any other position.  New Army rifle will have the charging handle where it belongs.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Wow that is a great water color





Whitefeather said:


> Agree  That girl's talented


She will be happy to know that more people appreciate her work. She does a lot of live wedding paintings and has done a few pieces and murals for some local restaurants. Can find her art page on the blue room under "Biotic Art & Designs"


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

Don't know if'n she can do porky-pines or not...


----------



## Pig Predator (May 31, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Not holding gun tight enough and putting eye too close.


I've had a couple close calls with a 3006 but it was over my right eye, not between em.


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

@dang


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

My buddy's 30-06 is the only rifle to ever give either of us scope bite. I was resting it against a tree and wasn't holding on real good... Learned something that day.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Folks getting excited watchin hunting with a mink utubes.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Folks getting excited watchin hunting with a mink utubes.


I love seeing folks getting after rats with dogs and minks.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> I love seeing folks getting after rats with dogs and minks.



?

It's almost as entertaining as a wolf hound on a coyote.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

Duff said:


> @dang


How’s the pour going?


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy gots his lady a muskrat wrap… tolt her it ways a mink


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Lots of bullit holes in it… but she love it cause he catcht it for her


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Expensive in the store


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Goes well with daisy dukes


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> How’s the pour going?



Goot. Finished. Home fer a nap


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Got s a browning sticker on tailgate And a mink hanging from her rearview mirrow


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

(It’s really a musk rat, but she don’t no)


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

Better than a porkypine


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

Mink taste like porky pines just a little greasier


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Better than a porkypine



I would love to have a porky pine hide


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Tell s her girl friends “look what my Useles Billy kilt four me”.   While she whereing a rat around her neck.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy whispers in her ear “baby you smell musky tonite.”


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy loves a musky smell… he GON into full rut.


----------



## Railroader (May 31, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Billy whispers in her ear “baby you smell musky tonite.”





HarryO45 said:


> Billy loves a musky smell… he GON into full rut.




Jeeze, man...


----------



## Railroader (May 31, 2022)

Harry actin' like he just got outta prison.....


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

Jugging thread getting billys tore up.

Says don't mess with jugs knot your's.

Gatorade bottles filled with spray-foam make great jugs fwiw.  Even have a spot to wrap the hook line tew.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 31, 2022)

You really need a boat to go jugging propper.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Tell s her girl friends “look what my Useles Billy kilt four me”.


Billy did all the fancy needlework, told her not tew tell anyone. Can you imagine a grown man doin' that for his lady? Sang a little song while he did it...


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Jugging thread getting billys tore up.
> 
> Says don't mess with jugs knot your's.


Billy sees thangs and picks them up if'n he wants to and nobody's lookin'. Billy always finds a way to justify sech behavior.... Remembers the Sunday school story about the Lord feedin' Elijah with ravens what brung him thangs to eat. Figures the Lord is doin' the same thang for Billy by means of unattended jugs.


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Today was a happy day


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Sold the boat


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Made a small profit, that is unbelievable to me, I so happy


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

JB program is working, I’m gon be rich


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Watch them


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Flop at money down


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Well, I haven’t actually got JB’s program yet


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

But I’m sure it would say


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Sail that boat


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Proactive if you will


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

I probably should buy a gun


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Sold the boat


Hope some Billy don't use it to grab everyone's juglines.


----------



## Railroader (May 31, 2022)

Last time I saw jugs like that, two hill Billys was blowin' on 'em...


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 31, 2022)

Mercy


----------



## Whitefeather (May 31, 2022)

Jugs are fun


----------



## ddgarcia (May 31, 2022)

Milk is my favorite


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Jugs all over the Hootch


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Nobodies put their real Phone number s on there jugs…


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Found a jug… said Minnie Pearl.  Found too tied together said Dolly Parton


----------



## Railroader (May 31, 2022)

I don't want NOTHIN' to do with jugs that got a phone number on 'em....


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Wolverines


----------



## Railroader (May 31, 2022)

^^Yep^^


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Billy Gots a friend s contracting Ukraine 

He sent me some pictures


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

What’s going on


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

Jugs flop


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (May 31, 2022)

Taco Bell ain't gots know messican peets-urs. Lady said they'd been temporarily discontinued. Makes know cents tew me 

Went to a diff'rent package store and fount some Wild Turkey 101 for the first time in two weeks, so at least I gots that goin' for me.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 31, 2022)

Just bought a boat. The guy started doing back flips as I gave him the money ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 31, 2022)

Seen a guy leaving a likka store. Hugging and kissing a bottle in a brown bag. He kept saying “all mine” over and over.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 31, 2022)

Billy just got a Eviction notice! I thought he owned that 1960 camper.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

cousin junebug came into some money


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

junebug, let me hold a dollar


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Junebug out throwing jugs in to the river…


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

Crickets inside the jugs… attracts toad strippers


----------



## HarryO45 (May 31, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Taco Bell ain't gots know messican peets-urs. Lady said they'd been temporarily discontinued. Makes know cents tew me
> 
> Went to a diff'rent package store and fount some Wild Turkey 101 for the first time in two weeks, so at least I gots that goin' for me.


That ain’t write… discontinued??? Taxation without know representation


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

They just brought them pizzas back?


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Could be some lots of trouble


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Tomorrow the 1rst, lots of folks gon have that money for Taco Bell


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

They gon be mad, waiting all month, now they ain’t gots none


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2022)

Evenin my useless friends


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

Mercy


----------



## redd66 (May 31, 2022)

Billy found a jug with a big catfish on it


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

I always did like jugs


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

Just something


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

About the way


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

They flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 31, 2022)

In the water


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2022)

they halted production, testing to see if there is infact, beef involved


----------



## Cwb19 (May 31, 2022)

Junebug needs kmac to check his jugs he aint got no boat anymore


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 1, 2022)

Morning


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 1, 2022)

The jugging discussions may have saved this thread. 


Some of y'all funny.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy wants his jug sets to spell out love messages to his gal.

Spent all night getting it right.   Some fellas stole a jug and now billies old lady is cross.


Smh.  Thats why I quit jugging.   Some fellas were touchy bout red painted Gatorade bottles with catfishes.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 1, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

mornin


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy gots jugs stuck in his prop


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Like a flat head blender


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Trailer his boat home with twelve toad catfish wrapped in his prop.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Stops in the Dollar General parking lot to get him some big feet beef jerky and a reeb suitcase.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Comes out and lady billies gots all there little Billy’s standing next two the prop taking selfies around the bloody smelly mess.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 1, 2022)

Howdy mens, ?

Whatever drugs y'all boys are doin', ya need to share....


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billly can’t afford no more gas


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Brandon is knot helping billy won bit…


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy might have woke up to a bad hangover 

Brandon is all woke up… and happy about it.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Mornin buds


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Eyereckon I'll mosey over...


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

And check out the floppy jug thread.


----------



## redd66 (Jun 1, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Cwb19 (Jun 1, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hillbilly don’t like it when a man takes another man’s fish


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Hillbilly don’t like it when a man takes another man’s fish



Sez he'd cut a feller tryin' to cut his lines


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 1, 2022)

Said if it ain’t yours, then leave it be


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mornin' y'all


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

All I know is we gots the next billy thread starter if we can git this'n pushed along


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Live from the useful


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

THE BEANS!  THE BEANS! THEY MUST BE COUNTED!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Smh'n


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

HAve a buddy recently retired.....he is sending live from the lake pics


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ketchin' whites n whutnot


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Striped fishes


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ery time he n I go feeshin' it's all green fishes.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Dude luvs ketchin' green fishes


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

When I ain't wif him he gets on teh striped fishes


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

It's all good though, cause he usually stops by here n leaves the feeshes with me.  So I get to eat em......which is the goal anyway


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Ery time he n I go feeshin' it's all green fishes.


"Ditch pickles," as they call 'em up north eye reckon


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> It's all good though, cause he usually stops by here n leaves the feeshes with me.  So I get to eat em......which is the goal anyway


Best kind of friend to have.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> "Ditch pickles," as they call 'em up north eye reckon



If that's the werd fer spotted bass, or the occasional largemouth bass, then yes, we flop em in da box.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Best kind of friend to have.



He used to bring me more feeshes, but then I lernt him how to make perfect fish tacos.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Onliest reason I have had any feeshes this year has been this dude.  I have gone on a few trips wif him.......hammered the spotty bass, n et ery juan of em.  Just no striped feeshes.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

N striped feeshes is my favorite


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

HAd a dude tell me I needed to stock hybrids in my pond.  Would be 100% put n take, but I am pert dang certain they would eat erything I have out there.  So I don't.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

I will, however, prolly put some trouts out there this winter.  Just seems like too much fun.  They will die, but the hope is we can ketch em out n eat em up before they all ded.


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

Morning useles bums


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

At the bone cracking doctor


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

Snap crackle and pop


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mornin coach


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

Sup JB


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Livin' the dream


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> He used to bring me more feeshes, but then I lernt him how to make perfect fish tacos.


Feed a man a fish taco, feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish taco, no more fish tacos for you? No more fish taco lessons for nobody.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

He sez "next time I find them hybrids ewe need to take a day oft werk."  Problem is I can't just take a day oft werk at the drop of a hat........


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> No more fish taco lessons for nobody.



Correct.  #neveragain


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Should'a just sed the recipe was super difficult.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Most folks don't know how easy cookin' is if ewe think through it a bit


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Got a recipe the other day which involved Pam cookin' spray.  I will not be usin' no Pam cookin' spray as an ingredient.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ill just melt some butter n brush it on there


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Watched a meateater episode last night which showed a deer rib recipe.  He basically crock pots the heck outta them then finishes on the grill.  Seems a bit like cheatin'.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

FLOP


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ima try it anyways


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Seent juan the other day when he was cuttin' up deer meat n eatin' it raw.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Not sure I'm ever GON try that.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

I am, however, GON lern how to make osso buco from shanks.  That looks very goot.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Watched a meateater episode last night which showed a deer rib recipe.  He basically crock pots the heck outta them then finishes on the grill.  Seems a bit like cheatin'.


Crock pot is usually cheating, and I am happy to do so.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I am, however, GON lern how to make osso buco from shanks.  That looks very goot.


I was GON try that but didn't have anything to get through the bone with at the time.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> I was GON try that but didn't have anything to get through the bone with at the time.



Think I'm GON buy a cheap sawzall or a meat saw.  Honeslty want to get a whole buncha commercial processing equipment when I get some cows out here.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Think I'm GON buy a cheap sawzall or a meat saw.  Honeslty want to get a whole buncha commercial processing equipment when I get some cows out here.


JB de Butcher


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Think I'm GON buy a cheap sawzall or a meat saw.  Honeslty want to get a whole buncha commercial processing equipment when I get some cows out here.


Sounds like a justified expense tew me.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 1, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^Sed wit my best Eastern Euro/Russian accent


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> JB de Butcher


GON be feeding folks armadiller sausage without them knowing about it. Tellin' 'em it's grass-fed pork.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

All I gots now are a small meat grinder, a commercial type cuber, a hand cranked cuber, and a stainless table.  GON hafta up my game to take on a cow and start makin' fancy cuts outts deers.  Cause Im GON try that deer rib recipe.  I have always grinded up the rib meat.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 1, 2022)

Greetings


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

got the boat ready for the st johns


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

leaving Sunday


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

gonna have shellcrackers tacos


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

and reebs


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

shot of brown likker


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

might try to catch a fla mullet


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

fishing flop


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

gonna be down there fer a week


----------



## redd66 (Jun 1, 2022)

Don’t be checking Billy’s jugs


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy better fishum early


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy all tore up about Canadian gun laws... Sez the Trailer Park Boys are his biggest inspiration. Sez they should be able to have a shoot-hout any time they want. Sez no shopping cart is safe.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Have y’all seen my jugs?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Y’all remember that time when Josey Wales went jug fishing. He put 3 jugs in that shark and said ain’t no fish can stay down with 3 jugs in him


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

He was wrong. Shark said hold my beers and took all 3 down.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Then et him


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Josey got introduced to that little Kitner boy the hard way.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

And how come fish don’t have to wait 30 minutes to go swimming after they eat?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Sheriff Billy said smile a dropped the hammer. 
DRT


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

And over there and some over there to


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Harry must’ve taught Sheriff Billy the shoot.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Took a whole magazine to hit him


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

All those fish tacos GON to waste


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 1, 2022)

Jaws is why I still don’t go in the ocean


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 1, 2022)

Cant deal with sharks


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Jaws is why I still don’t go in the ocean


I wouldn’t take a bath for a week after I saw it. I was about 6 when we went to the drive in and saw it


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

WF stank fer a week


----------



## redeli (Jun 1, 2022)

made everyone flop away from him


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> I wouldn’t take a bath for a week after I saw it. I was about 6 when we went to the drive in and saw it


That was the first movie I seen in 3d. I watched it in 2d though.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Just got an email from pulsar. They want me to send it in to see what they can do for it.
I haven't heard of too many business that will even attempt to service a discontinued item. They good folks sailing a great product I tell you what.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Maybe they'll upgrade the core processor to one of the fancy juans.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

I hope they can keep it green though. I don't like the white. It blinds me for two long compared to green.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Bachelor group of bucks came through first time this mornin.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Ain't seen a buck round here cents February eyedontreckon


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

redeli said:


> made everyone flop away from him


Keeps the nats away


----------



## campboy (Jun 1, 2022)

sup


----------



## campboy (Jun 1, 2022)

late to the party again


----------



## campboy (Jun 1, 2022)

that's just useles


----------



## campboy (Jun 1, 2022)

thissun halfway down the carper already??


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

This here Billy is GON eat sum fresh grouper for dinner tonight


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

First day of gag grouper season and we got three keepers afore the thunder storms ran us oft


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy gots a mysterious 2-piece barrel for hissun T/C Contender over in the firearms forum... Cain't make know sense of its purpose, neither can the other Billys. Ain't know-body seen nothing like it.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Bachelor group of bucks came through first time this mornin.


Finally uploaded a video. Looks like a couple good prospects in the caine and two foosball quiters in the back...smh...


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

Shoot em now PP, they all GON be good on the grill


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

They liable to dissappear by season anyways


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

Best not to take the chance of that happening


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

Pew Pew Pew


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

Flop


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

Iwannashoot said:


> They liable to dissappear by season anyways


Naw, they here to stay but..... the neighbor might get em....he just built a new box stand...


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Billy gots a mysterious 2-piece barrel for hissun T/C Contender over in the firearms forum... Cain't make know sense of its purpose, neither can the other Billys. Ain't know-body seen nothing like it.


That’s the Barney Fife concealed carry hog leg model


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Billy gots a mysterious 2-piece barrel for hissun T/C Contender over in the firearms forum... Cain't make know sense of its purpose, neither can the other Billys. Ain't know-body seen nothing like it.


I dont  think I woulda posted that particular model on the interwebs but that's just me.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 1, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> I dont  think I woulda posted that particular model on the interwebs but that's just me.


You reckon Billy's canine companion is in danger?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 1, 2022)

It is Wednesday evening !

5:55


----------



## redd66 (Jun 1, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

@dang hummingbirds 

Feed them and watch for them just so they can poop on you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Fixin to get the .410 and get some payback


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Missed my beers by mere inches


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Shoal basses on the flint river today…


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 1, 2022)

Won’t happen twice


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Feed a man a fish taco, feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish taco, no more fish tacos for you? No more fish taco lessons for nobody.


Never caught a taco???


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Got a recipe the other day which involved Pam cookin' spray.  I will not be usin' no Pam cookin' spray as an ingredient.


You can pretty much just use squirt chesse


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

Man that blackened grouper was goot for dinner


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 1, 2022)

GON have to go back an get a few more


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2022)

Iwannashoot said:


> GON have to go back an get a few more



I could eat my weight in grouper sammiches


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 1, 2022)

got me a new bike, new in 1974

old yeller has no brakes


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> got me a new bike, new in 1974
> 
> old yeller has no brakes
> 
> View attachment 1155092


Hope yous got an aftermarket facory Warrenty???


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy need a bike with price of gas.  I shore will be glad when the war in Ukrania is over so gas can be cheap again…


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 1, 2022)

might wear the steel pot

bike man wants $40 and you kaint shave in it


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 1, 2022)

buying bikes, water purification tablets and shovels

ready for the new werld order


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Billy all upset about folks floating jugs past his honey hole… jugs don’t float know more after full of bird shot


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> buying bikes, water purification tablets and shovels
> 
> ready for the new werld order


Billy can’t wait for a new world order.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 1, 2022)

bought a bike for the first wife, but the seller broke the chain trying to show me how to ride it

he knocked off for a new chain


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 1, 2022)

i normally just borrow a bike and forget to take it back


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> bought a bike for the first wife, but the seller broke the chain trying to show me how to ride it
> 
> he knocked off for a new chain


I made it with extra cheese and it was off the chain. We're going to show them this town is off the chain.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 1, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Billy all upset about folks floating jugs past his honey hole… jugs don’t float know more after full of bird shot


Thay will if you fill them with great stuff.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Define of 0ff da Chain*^^^

In case ya don’t know


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

Peace out


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Thay will if you fill them with great stuff.


@gand


----------



## dang (Jun 1, 2022)

Gnad!


----------



## dang (Jun 1, 2022)

Hey


----------



## dang (Jun 1, 2022)

Sup


----------



## redd66 (Jun 1, 2022)

@dang


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Push the strange @Whitefeather


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

This better then a gut shot


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Better the 52 flaming dillers out won hole


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

For four four sales… make won post get for more free.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Fire sale if you wull


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Move thi too the hall of fandango


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Fame meant two say


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

That’s how a for four won sale works… it is still useless  
don’t worry about that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

So, this thing is still limping along?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

Needs more Josey Wales.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 2, 2022)

Mornin buds


----------



## Railroader (Jun 2, 2022)

Y'all want me to bring my locomotive and give this thing a shove?

Looks like I might need a double-set...

Howdy mens, ?


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 2, 2022)

mornin


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Cwb19 (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning, let's get ready for some thunderstorms


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Needs more Josey Wales.


N 308's


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

N mo 308's means mo mag dumps


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

Mo mag dumps means mo gut shots


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

N Capt D's


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

N Messycan pizzas


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Here comes the hail...


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

Ain't got no Messycan pizzas


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Here comes the hail...


Yes, all hail me


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

For this Flop


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

BAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

Dun owned that'un


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> N Messycan pizzas


Beat Methican pizza


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning fellers


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Power was out at the trailer house. I don’t understand, Mrs paid the bill last year


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Hopefully my beers stay cold


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> N Messycan pizzas


Billy’s world coming two an end without no 308 nor Messican pizza.  It just ain’t weite


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

All tore up


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy GON lay some jug lines in the Potomac


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Need gas two… drill baby drill


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy all fired up after watching Gladiator… joesy and his Felix Legion.  Don’t make men like that anymore


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Only girls like Beth from Yellowstone


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Smoking a cigarette wif her back on fire.  Don’t mess wif her


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Don’t mess with her Jugs


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

@NCHillbilly says they don’t belong to you, put em back


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning, y'all


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Now Billy says that jugs without names on them are community property. Just like how land that ain't posted is community hunting & fishing property, according to Billy.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Makes cents


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hanging flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

I'll magdump 3-O-ates on catfish thievers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

Except I don't own a 3-O-ate.


----------



## campboy (Jun 2, 2022)

yo


----------



## campboy (Jun 2, 2022)

warm and hyoomid in tha 30165


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Evidently, fellers standing out by the Valero station want $125 to unload a container in the warehouse here, which is a 2-hour job. I told them I'd step away from my desk and do it faster than that for $100.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

campboy said:


> warm and hyoomid in tha 30165


30622 is tew.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Psa - Atlantic firearms and AIM surplus have lots of blasting ammo on the shelves.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Just et chick fil a, a lot of people eating here


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Everyone of these are always packed


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll magdump 3-O-ates on catfish thievers.



Sumbody luvs they catfish


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2022)

Greetings


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Yep


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy see them jugs bouncing he gots to look


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

See what’s pulling um down


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy need help with a snapping turtle


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Psa - Atlantic firearms and AIM surplus have lots of blasting ammo on the shelves.


Thank goodness new President is better a stocking ammo then baby milk


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

^^He is working on it tho.

Better go stock up on that high powers 9mm so you can blow lungs out.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Billy see them jugs bouncing he gots to look


Billy could never resist bouncing jugs


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> ^^He is working on it tho.
> 
> Better go stock up on that high powers 9mm so you can blow lungs out.


Yea I GON start using 9mn against deers for deer hunting.  Blow them lungs out on the ground


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Yea I GON start using 9mn against deers for deer hunting.  Blow them lungs out on the ground


Sounds like a modern day version of the vikings'  "Blood Eagle".

It might work.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy also loves driving fast and his momma

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mother,_Jugs_and_Speed.jpg


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Rachel welsh is my favorite in those times


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Poor fellar in the varmint trapping thread setting outs to katch some ground hogs.

Smh.

He'll prolly end up with a mess a porkyPines instead.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Rachel welsh is my favorite in those times


Ikr


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dad gots a Rachel Welsh poster while she in caveman mode hardly wrapped up in some musk rat furs.  Mom tole him too get rid of it.

He put it on the back of my bedroom door.. mom never saw it till too years later


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Rachel welsh is my favorite in those times


AKA "The lovely Raquel" as Red put it in that movie where Josey crawls through a tunnel of poo.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> AKA "The lovely Raquel" as Red put it in that movie where Josey crawls through a tunnel of poo.


Yea… like that.  Joesy new his limitations


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Dad gots a Rachel Welsh poster while she in caveman mode hardly wrapped up in some musk rat furs.  Mom tole him too get rid of it.
> 
> He put it on the back of my bedroom door.. mom never saw it till too years later


I remember seeing that movie on TV when I was a young buck. 

Mom made us change the channel.  Was tore up tew.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Changing channels maid know cents.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 2, 2022)

Just survived a hail of gunfire. All's I was doing was tryig to retrieve my marker jug.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

That is the poster


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy dun broke a sweat today


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gon compensate wit more reebs


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 2, 2022)

Milk and a nanner moon pie for lunch


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 2, 2022)

Double stacked


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 2, 2022)

Some pickled okras beside my sammich


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll magdump 3-O-ates on catfish thievers.


When I was fishing Oconee there were pool noodles going in all directions, no one checking them, I just ran some trot lines, so much easier to check and drink


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

So, a runnin' pool noodle = somebody else's catfish?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Changing channels maid know cents.



I agree.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> So, a runnin' pool noodle = somebody else's catfish?


Only if they check em...we were out all night and no juan even bothered 

Always fun getting a line cot up in the prop too

Illegal here to jugline

Poor fish flopping


----------



## dang (Jun 2, 2022)

Afternoon


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy jug s on the Hootch down south the of West Point.  And jugging is good.  Except 90% on jugs and pool noodles is washed up on shoor just like litter but they just never found.  Billy don’t care


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy GON blow the lungs outa a bold doe eating from his bird feeder with his 9mm.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lungs laying in the driveway


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Only if they check em...we were out all night and no juan even bothered
> 
> Always fun getting a line cot up in the prop too
> 
> ...




Where is "here" ?

2:19


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

9mm- Won in the lungs and won in the gut know more gut fee at processor - this makes cents


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Brandon telling billy the whatknots


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Save Billy some money


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Wonder what a 9mm due too a pool noodle?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Jest got the monster jam tickets for Nashville


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Big jumps and such


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

I know what you're thinking, "Did he fire 5 shots or 18?" Well, to tell you the truth, in Brandon's America, I lost track myself. But bein' as this is the 9mm Luger, the cheapest handgun ammo in the world, and will blow your lungs clean out... You've got to ask yourself one question... "Is the jug worth it?"


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> I know what you're thinking, "Did he fire 5 shots or 18?" Well, to tell you the truth, in Brandon's America, I lost track myself. But bein' as this is the 9mm Luger, the cheapest handgun ammo in the world, and will blow your lungs clean out... You've got to ask yourself one question... "Is the jug worth it?"


That "mash-up" gave me a head hurt.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Where is "here" ?
> 
> 2:19



WV

Quite a few washed up on the sures when I was there, no need to make them, just ride around and find ur armada


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> 9mm- Won in the lungs and won in the gut know more gut fee at processor - this makes cents


Keep him away from my cap and ballz, he'd be call me Josse, fence post killa


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Billy GON blow the lungs outa a bold doe eating from his bird feeder with his 9mm.



I seent a few deers last night eyeballin' my garden.  GON have to get my 410 wif some bird shot in it handy........


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

Buzz' duck home from the taxidermist.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

It looks cool.  Didn't take no pics, but prolly orta dun that.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

9mm for lungs, 44 mag for heads, subsonic 22's for suburban armdillers, 44 caliber lead balls for fence-posts. Billy still ain't figured out what to do with 32-20 though.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

I had a hen wood duck to get to the taxidermist but somebody left the freezer door open


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

@Gnad


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Push this wet noodle…


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

This is won of the bests Eva.  Gotta love two many words


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

First we had my most epic uncle billy thread, then it was the also epic Buzz thread, then eye think it was one about armadillers? Those all "slapped" as they say. This one is a good cooldown from those.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Two many words and Gut Shot GON down as classics.  @Whitefeather Rules


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

People be talkin about this won for a good long time… just in short sentsnces though


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

I think gutshot was right before I found a home in the Billy threads... Sounds like I missed a good one


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gutshot was Billy at his best… it was a bloody mess


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh yeah I was watching that one. Epic stuff.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

Whut we disussin?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gutshot thread, or banded feller named gutshot?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

Im lost


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Anything to keep this'n going so we can talk about jugs on the next one


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Threads I think it was a series… of about three threads, I want to say they were about Christmas time, they had one about raindeers was gut shot??  Maybe I drunk?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Anything to keep this'n going so we can talk about jugs on the next one


Jugs r nice


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Threads I think it was a series… of about three threads, I want to say they were about Christmas time, they had one about raindeers was gut shot??  Maybe I drunk?


#1047


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Billy’s world coming two an end without no 308 nor Messican pizza.  It just ain’t weite


Ain't no Messican pizza. It's MESSYcan. Just axs @mattech he'll 'splain it to ya


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

At sum point @mattech GON see that n be like "Awwwwwwwww Man"


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 2, 2022)

"It wudn't me. I SWEAR!!"


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

@mattech said he didn't flop dookie all over the walls; it were someone else


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 2, 2022)

Thinking about Boss on his birthday


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

fish hawk said:


> Thinking about Boss on his birthday



Good to see you again, FH!


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

And......speaking of which......I miss Bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> @mattech said he didn't flop dookie all over the walls; it were someone else



The funniest part of that story is that Matt didn't deny it, just walked out lettin' her think it was him.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Where is the author of this crappy thread


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Least he could push it


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mercy killin


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

If it’s here for the weekend


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

It’ll still be here Monday


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Nobody wants to be caught in here


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

This thread need a nine to the lung


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m gon shoot a pig tomorrow with a nine


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Blow the lung rite out


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Chutem with your 9milly


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Devastating


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Got a nine carbine


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Been looking to get it blooded


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Now that I know how powerful it is


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Might as well


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop a hog with it


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Shoot it in the spleen


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Also


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Anyone know where the spleen is on a pig?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

I don’t even know where mine is


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Do men have spleens


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Or is that just for women


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

What does it matter to a hog


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

I have know ideal


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Do men have spleens



until they bust it in a wreck


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Got a nine carbine


Got one tew, hi point


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Got one tew, hi point


Actually it’s my kids, 11yr old, it’s a brigade, cool little gun


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

If you don't have a spleen, can't be a dog handler, protechs you from distemper and such


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

I take my kids hunting as much as I can get them to go


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> If you don't have a spleen, can't be a dog handler, protechs you from distemper and such


Seriously, what does a spleen do


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Actually it’s my kids, 11yr old, it’s a brigade, cool little gun



Put a small scope on mine, pretty accurate out to 80 yards.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Put a small scope on mine, pretty accurate out to 80 yards.


Yeah, I had a red dot on his, but he didn’t like it, so I have a small scope also


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lots of fun two shoote


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

SWGA hogs want to ban black rifles


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Says they are weapons of war


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Old fashion flop up there


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Kept it simple


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

It's a requirement in our regulation to apply


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

No razzle dazzle


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> SWGA hogs want to ban black rifles



WV deer do too


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Been babysitting all day


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

They just left.


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Crack


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> It's a requirement in our regulation to apply
> 
> View attachment 1155227


Oh I must have one of those, cause I ain’t gots no destimper


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Fence posts want to ban six-shooters, tew. Sez people can find better ways tew become dead-eye killers.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

May take it out bear hunting, didn't know the true power before Brandon


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Crack


@gnad it is almost that time.

May take myself out the the farm again


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> May take it out bear hunting, didn't know the true power before Brandon


Shoot it in the lung


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Oh I must have one of those, cause I ain’t gots no destimper


You drag your rear end cross da floor?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> You drag your rear end cross da floor?


Depends on if I been eating any jalapeño


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Chasing a 18 month old is rough on pa paw


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Depends on if I been eating any jalapeño



Then you good


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lucky post up 'ere^^ Triple 7's


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Might have to buy a scratch aft after seeing that


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Chasing a 18 month old is rough on pa paw


Try a couple, beer never tasted better

Flopping the 30 pack


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop a few 1's and 5's on the counter and win big with then scratch afts


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

carp


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

At least taking a man's flop ain't as bad as taking his jugs.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

I ain’t never eat carp


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

But I know people who have


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Say cut the mud line out


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Soak em in Brian


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

It's worse when they get 3 to 5, nothing they can't get into


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Say they good


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 2, 2022)

yall keep saying jugs


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

They are some awesome jugs up and down that Tennessee river


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 2, 2022)

muh spleen slole up juance after landing an F-150


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Find em around docks


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Nice jugs around the beaches up air two


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> At least taking a man's flop ain't as bad as taking his jugs.



Just go round pickin the access up with my boat motor, no worries


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

TVA has a lot of camping sites up air, and they are jugs everywhere


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Say they good


It's a lye


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bought and paid for jugs are even better when you didn't pay 4 dem


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Yeah I ain’t believe them


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Nuther flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Been flopping em real good


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

What’s tricky is when your noodle gets tangled up in someone else’s jugs


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Then it’s a mess


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mercy


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Then it’s a mess



As long as it aint someone else noodle, I'm good


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Rained just enough up here to keep me from mowing


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Winning


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Neighbor has to be understanding


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

I no it’s hi


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

But you can’t mow in the rain


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Cats don’t even meow in the rain


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

It’s a time for inside stuff


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh my


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Ok.

Almost stopped raining here.

If I can leave home in 10-15 minutes I should be able to make it to the farm before rain starts there.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> I ain’t never eat carp


I have, deep fried and smoked, good both ways


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Boone said some old guy was on his tv talking about a salt weapon


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Said he don’t know what that is


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Another


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Right there


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Boone said some old guy was on his tv talking about a salt weapon


Bug a salt maybe


----------



## M80 (Jun 2, 2022)

Swinging through on break time. This day job of 7-4pm and then working 5-10pm Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday is wearing my fuse down low.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

M80 chewed his cud twice


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

What the heck? Ditto post up there^^^


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny floppin so good tonight he broke Woody’s


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

For those that don’t know. This site used to be called Woody’s until corporate Americas took it over and made it into GON


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

For those that don’t know. This site used to be called Woody’s until corporate Americas took it over and made it into GON


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

I chew my cud twice to


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

What day is it. Is this the same thread?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

It’s Thursday KMAC. What trash route you got tomorrow?  My garbage man didn’t work Monday.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

He got me all out of whack


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> It’s Thursday KMAC. What trash route you got tomorrow?  My garbage man didn’t work Monday.


We doing my area and I may take this thread to the dump to.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> For those that don’t know. This site used to be called Woody’s until corporate Americas took it over and made it into GON


I remember @ 2006ish


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Neighbors weren’t happy with 4# of pig fat simmering in there for 3 days.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

They guys worked hard today. It was hot on them too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

They are all underpaid. IMO.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

I feel bad about having to drive. Push buttons and what not.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I feel bad about having to drive. Push buttons and what not.



I always wanted to be the garbage truck driver when I retired.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> They are all underpaid. IMO.


We eat lunch while riding. And believe it or not. They ain’t no convenient stores on our routes. One or 2 folks have a cold drink in a cooler by the road for them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> I always wanted to be the garbage truck driver when I retired.


I’m living the dream ? new truck too. Stereo works great and the A/C is frosty cold. They work rain or shine also.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Floppin around country roads eating a sammich


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Have you found some unmarked property to poach err…ask permission to hunt yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

We have trash pick up at hunting camp too. Lots of them are empty. Line @Johnny 71 camp durning the week and most weekends


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 2, 2022)

Good evening ereebody


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Have you found some unmarked property to poach err…ask permission to hunt yet?


Peanut fields. Deer in yards at the lake fronts and at our shop. Well for some reason the deer are eating corn someone spilled by our office.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Our shop is like 13 minutes from my house. Make 2 right turns and I’m there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Deer stand material everywhere. It’s like a gold mine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

We do so many lake houses for folks that live out of town. From small campers to huge houses. We also do a fish bait making place. They make lures.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

I need to inspect there trash.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Think globally 
Act locally


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 2, 2022)

This one moving right along this evening !!

8:47


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 2, 2022)

Quite a few folks are present this evening ! Tomorrow is Friday.....the day the weekend starts for normal folks !

8:48


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 2, 2022)

Why do you never want to run over a Clemson Ranger on a bicycle????

It might just be your bicycle


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 2, 2022)

juan morning conf call between me and freedom


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Row, row row then jugs


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 2, 2022)

we slipped in a big pond behing north greenville college and put in some jugs

never got caught

wish i had that energy nowa


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

Them jugs is going to get someone in trouble. They always do and always will.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

ClemsonRangers said:


> we slipped in a big pond behing north greenville college and put in some jugs
> 
> never got caught


I get lots of good ideas from this place.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Had a reeb when I got home...


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gonna flop some Wild Turkey later on.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 2, 2022)

its time


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

@gnad


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Done outta reebs


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Our shop is like 13 minutes from my house. Make 2 right turns and I’m there.


Riding the rear wheel of lil blackie?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Done outta reebs


Got to buy enough and have some likker


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Riding the rear wheel of lil blackie?


I can jump 10 old junked up refrigerators now. I use a old door for the ramp.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

This is the best thread Eva


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

It does knot suck won bit


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

@Whitefeather kneads two make the next won to.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy kneads two buy a 1600$$$ gun safe two lock up his $199 hi point?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> @Whitefeather kneads two make the next won to.


Noodles and jugs oh my


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> @Whitefeather kneads two make the next won to.


I bet the next Juan is about billy.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Brandon no’s best


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

We gots a lots more useful information two gleam from this thread


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

How you GON put a safe in your truck?


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Get your title back with title max


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

John wick gots plenty of ammo


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy gots all the phobias covered


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

He gots all of them


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

I did knot listen to president biden's speech tonight. 

What did that moron have to jabber about?


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

John Wick kept his gun s under his concrete floor.  His key was a sledgehammer


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I did knot listen to president biden's speech tonight.
> 
> What did that moron have to jabber about?


He did I speech?  Not dumber for not listening


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I did knot listen to president biden's speech tonight.
> 
> What did that moron have to jabber about?


What is a woman?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Billy gots all the phobias covered


I am finding out that more and more billies is afraid if handling toads and snapping turtles because get this...



They may pee on you.or give you wharts.

They must never seen gorillas tossing g huey at dorks.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> John Wick kept his gun s under his concrete floor.  His key was a sledgehammer


Hi point


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Poo tossing gorillas wood give even Josey a seconds of thaght.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I am finding out that more and more billies is afraid if handling toads and snapping turtles because get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They got the goats covered I'm sure


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> John Wick kept his gun s under his concrete floor.  His key was a sledgehammer


That makes know cents.

I no that just a pillow wood due.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Dang armadillo just try slipping by me  tonight. 

Gon be epic.

Armadillo mists from my 9mm.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Oops don't have a 9 tonight.

Just a lever and 6.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Maybe in the morning we will all wake up two a jug free zone?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

And some night vision


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Over pressure sucked the lungs out


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

And an evil black rifle with a muffler


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

So quiet can't even here a mouse pass gas.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Maybe in the morning we will all wake up two a jug free zone?


Let's hope not


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Got a list of to dues.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

And C4 or RDX hollow points


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Something bumping in the woods.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Something bumping in the woods.


Sound shot mag dump


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

It ain’t write to have noodles and jugs.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Recon with fire


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hit them bushes


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Better safe then sorry


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Outside your bathroom winder


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

One noodle and tew pears of jugs in every house


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

^longest mist flop ever


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Was out scanning the woods.


Just birds eyerecon.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Sound shot mag dump



Fired for effect.

Muzzle flashed em.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bars


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Fired for effect.
> 
> Muzzle flashed em.


Waist level, grazing fire


----------



## redd66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bogey man


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Waist level, grazing fire


Straiffing fire from a ring looped lever.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Big foot gon mess around and get shot


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

@GeorgiaGlockMan aint kidding with him


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gon ground check him


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flippity


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flippity


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

Flop


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 2, 2022)

And we are another page closer


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Somethings to be said for modern inventions.


How they managed to survive in the wild westerns without pressure treated wood boggles the mine.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Coyotes sounded.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 3, 2022)

Not bad, fellers. Don't normally see a post-11 PM push. Right on.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 3, 2022)

Already packed my lunch for tomorrow. Setting myself up for success. Got tew pay fer gas & 30-06 somehow.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 3, 2022)

GON stop by the corner store and get me some kind of 24 oz flavored alcohol drink then put it in the freezer a bit. @Pig Predator inspired that business. Tastes like a popsicle.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 3, 2022)

All PUI's up there^^


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 3, 2022)

Hope @GeorgiaGlockMan shoots something even if'n it's an armadiller.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 3, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Got tew pay fer gas & 30-06 somehow.


Cadillac-ac-ac-ac Converters?


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 3, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 3, 2022)

mornin


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 3, 2022)

GON go get after them groupers again this morning before the weather goes to pot


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Cwb19 (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

Howdy mens ?

I want this one dead and buried by lunch time.

And the next one needs to be something about Billy seein' 1149 Jugs, cause somebody was missin' one....


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 3, 2022)

Mornin buds


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

This is the best thread Eva.  Everybodies is PUI and trying two kill big feet


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

Don’t feel as this morning is I outa.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

Some people couldn’t get up after last night.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

The secret is all that Cherry Coke I used two drink


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

Them cherry s help my spleen .  I think most wood agree?


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

Wish I had a boolits four evrah cherry coke I evrah drank.  I be ammo rich.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

Spleen really let's you handle all them jugs...medical faks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2022)

Except I don't own a 3-O-ate.


WOODIE13 said:


> Only if they check em...we were out all night and no juan even bothered
> 
> Always fun getting a line cot up in the prop too
> 
> ...


You don't sit and watch jugs like you do a fishing pole, that's stupid and defeats the whole purpose of running them. No more than you sit and watch your trotline all the time. We put jugs out right before dark, and go pick them up at daylight the next morning.

Illegal to own guns in France too. That don't mean it's right.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

Weeds of wisdom write their ^^^


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> Wish I had a boolits four evrah cherry coke I evrah drank.  I be ammo rich.


I'd have about 2 boolits. Why in the world would you drink cherry coke when there's Cheerwine, the sweet nectar of the Gods?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Except I don't own a 3-O-ate.
> 
> You don't sit and watch jugs like you do a fishing pole, that's stupid and defeats the whole purpose of running them. No more than you sit and watch your trotline all the time. We put jugs out right before dark, and go pick them up at daylight the next morning.
> 
> Illegal to own guns in France too. That don't mean it's right.


What's stupid is not checking them at all, free for all littering.

We were there until 10 am well after daylight pulling our trotlines and no one else was on the water.

I don't watch my trotlines 24 hours a day, but do check and rebait them once or twice at night, keeps the big ones from twisting off.

The one bunch I saw running jugs at another time had reflective tape on theirs, spread them out in a 50 yard square, fish got on, they would chase it down.  They were crappie fishing outside the jugs so it was easy to shine a light to keep track of theirs.  Made way more cents than hunting them down the next morning


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> What's stupid is not checking them at all, free for all littering.
> 
> We were there until 10 am well after daylight pulling our trotlines and no one else was on the water.
> 
> ...


If you never go check them or pick them up, that's different. But I don't know a single person who does that. I also have never seen a single person set out jugs and sit there and watch them. Just because you don't like doing something, don't hate on somebody else for fishing how they enjoy. That's the same exact attitude that the urban liberals have with our guns and hunting right now. Basically, if I'm legal, how I run my jugs is not one bit of your durn business, any more than how you set your duck decoys is any of mine.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd have about 2 boolits. Why in the world would you drink cherry coke when there's Cheerwine, the sweet nectar of the Gods?


I don’t think their know difference ??? In and around ATL growing up… their ain’t nothing but coke.  Everything is coke.  Give me a coke?  Cherry coke is a cheerwine and a moon pie?  I reckon maybe ifn you wanta get technically cheerwine is not a coke, but everyone says coke foreverthing.  Coke is the only soft Dranks where I come from.   If you want something just call it a coke… and get it yourn self outa the cooler.  Boy at the counter GON ring you up for a coke.  It might be a chocolate ne hi, but we still call it a coke?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you never go check them or pick them up, that's different. But I don't know a single person who does that. I also have never seen a single person set out jugs and sit there and watch them. Just because you don't like doing something, don't hate on somebody else for fishing how they enjoy. That's the same exact attitude that the urban liberals have with our guns and hunting right now. Basically, if I'm legal, how I run my jugs is not one bit of your durn business, any more than how you set your duck decoys is any of mine.


Not hating on anyone, just stating there are slobs that don't care about the resource, just like hunting and those are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

I used two sell cokes, so I know the industry pretty well.  Taco Bell, give me a coke.  Sir, whe only have Pepsi… I say, “give me a coke.”


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> I don’t think their know difference ??? In and around ATL growing up… their ain’t nothing but coke.  Everything is coke.  Give me a coke?  Cherry coke is a cheerwine and a moon pie?  I reckon maybe ifn you wanta get technically cheerwine is not a coke, but everyone says coke foreverthing.  Coke is the only soft Dranks where I come from.   If you want something just call it a coke… and get it yourn self outa the cooler.  Boy at the counter GON ring you up for a coke.  It might be a chocolate ne hi, but we still call it a coke?



Same with pop here or soda once you get to PA


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Not hating on anyone, just stating there are slobs that don't care about the resource.


Yes, but you seem to be lumping all juggers into that. There are slobs who participate in every kind of outdoor activity. And not sitting and watching your jugs all night doesn't make you a slob, or not caring about the resource regardless of your opinion.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2022)

HarryO45 said:


> I don’t think their know difference ??? In and around ATL growing up… their ain’t nothing but coke.  Everything is coke.  Give me a coke?  Cherry coke is a cheerwine and a moon pie?  I reckon maybe ifn you wanta get technically cheerwine is not a coke, but everyone says coke foreverthing.  Coke is the only soft Dranks where I come from.   If you want something just call it a coke… and get it yourn self outa the cooler.  Boy at the counter GON ring you up for a coke.  It might be a chocolate ne hi, but we still call it a coke?


Same here, everything fizzy in a can is a co-coler.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

Billy throws out so many jugs he can’t keep up.  They gots ten at a time abandoned four days.  River keepers cleaned up weeks later

That’s the nature of the beast


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 3, 2022)

Cheerwine is goot.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 3, 2022)

Got to make the 3 mile trip to nc for it but is worth the gas $$


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 3, 2022)

I go and get their leftoversy


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 3, 2022)

Use to eat/drink cheerwine floats when I was a kid til i flopped


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, but you seem to be lumping all juggers into that. There are slobs who participate in every kind of outdoor activity. And not sitting and watching your jugs all night doesn't make you a slob, or not caring about the resource regardless of your opinion.


Not lumping them together at all.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You don't sit and watch jugs like you do a fishing pole, that's stupid and defeats the whole purpose of running them. No more than you sit and watch your trotline all the time. We put jugs out right before dark, and go pick them up at daylight the next morning..



So, whut u sayin is if I watch a jug fer 15 minutes n no boat shows up the catfish swimming under it is fair game?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Btw, y’all did great work moving this thing along last night


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

I’m not surprised conversation has turnt to jugs


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Because whut billy don’t like discussing jugs


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

In u winder n whutnot


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Josey Wales GON kill a man fer stealing his catfish, same as he dun to that ornery shark using a rifle n an oxygen tank


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

See he was tarred of that shark eatin up the folks on the beach


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Sed he was tarred of that shark stealing his jugs too


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Juance he rurned the boat n et the captain ol Josey had enough


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

We almost dun


----------



## redd66 (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Sed he was tarred of that shark stealing his jugs too


Some big jugs at dat tew


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

Use a beef roast for bait, pulled the dock off


----------



## redd66 (Jun 3, 2022)

Billy babysitting again


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 3, 2022)

greetings


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 3, 2022)

Boone said he has to watch em jugs on eufalla, gators will get em


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 3, 2022)

Said in the summer, he watches them all day


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 3, 2022)

Cant be to carful


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 3, 2022)

Flop


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 3, 2022)

Who got next?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Johnny 71 said:


> Said in the summer, he watches them all day



Billy likes to watch them at the beach also.  Sez he sees em oft while feeshin


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Who got next?



Not sure, but, there is risk involved if it uses jugs........too much in u winder n it'll get deleted.  Not enough in u winder n it'll be lame.  Billy walkin' a tight rope with that'n


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

@Railroader stepped up


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Was a leader so to speak


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

A bit premature, given this'n still rollin


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Quality effort


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Ort be proud


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

11 more


----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

AWW!  I saw page 50 and couldn't help myself....


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Then we can spend the next 1000 posts talking about sumpin erybody loves discussin


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

redd66 said:


> Billy babysitting again


Don't let them hawg tie you, check back often, alkohol helps, 5 oclock somewhere


----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

Ten


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

Railroader said:


> AWW!  I saw page 50 and couldn't help myself....



It's alright, we'll have this'n closed in a minute


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

4


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

3


----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

Put this on the hill...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

3


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

2 more then the jugs thread


----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

Tie the bag...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

1


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2022)

DUN!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 3, 2022)

Nun


----------



## Railroader (Jun 3, 2022)

Shut the door!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 3, 2022)

flop


----------

